# friend in mortgage difficulty 2nd applicant



## donald duck (17 Apr 2010)

Hi there,

Just a quick question - a friend of mine is in difficulty with his mortgage and is getting his sister to go as second applicant on the mortgage. Does this mean that both names will be on the deeds of the house?


----------



## niceoneted (17 Apr 2010)

Do you mean he is in difficulty in getting a mortgage when applying or in difficulty paying it now?


----------



## donald duck (17 Apr 2010)

He is separated and was trying to get a new mortgage on his own for the home he lives in but with banks been very tight on lending at the moment he has no option but to get a a second applicant. Long story - way too long to get into it!

Does anyone know if the second applicant goes onto the house Deeds?


----------



## mathepac (18 Apr 2010)

Your friend cannot afford the existing mortgage on their home (PPR ?)  and wants a new mortgage with a co-signer.

If he is separated, does his former partner's name appear on the existing mortgage and / or would the the house be regarded as the family home [broken link removed]?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Apr 2010)

His sister should think very carefully about what she is getting into before she signs on any dotted line.


----------



## idontknow (6 May 2010)

In my experience, yes the deeds will have to hold both names.
It may not be in the sister's interest to have her name on a loan and not have any interest in the property as she is equally responsible for payments....


----------

